# Shameless Plug for John Sepulveda seminar in Austin



## Michael Billings (Jul 21, 2003)

*John Sepulveda Seminar in Austin* 

Another Kenpo great, John Sepulveda, will be doing a seminar at Austin Kenpo Karate this coming weekend. Enrollment limited and separate classes will be held for Beginning, Intemediate, and Advanced ranks.

Here is the link to my webpage to see the details and who to contact. Tommy Burks is coming in from Dallas/Ft. Worth and it should be fun.

*Prof. Sepulveda Seminar*

Contact information to Austin Kenpo Karate and Jeff Schroeder, the host, can be linked from there.


----------



## kenpoevolution (Jul 26, 2003)

Awesome Seminar!! Worked lots of great techniques!! Thanks Mr. Sepulveda!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jul 26, 2003)

Wish I coulda been there!


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 27, 2003)

... and thanks to Mr. Schroeder for having him in.  Our 1-1/2 hour Advanced Class lasted over 3 hours ... of non-stop work.  Extension after extension after extension.  This was a true "laying on of the hands" and I have the bruises to proved it.  

Oss!!


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *...  This was a true "laying on of the hands" and I have the bruises to proved it.
> 
> Oss!! *


Oh yeah,  you and Mr. Burks were killing eath other at the seminar.   I will send you a few pictures so you know what I am talking about it.

Me too, got a lot bruises all over me.  

Oss,
Min


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *Oh yeah,  you and Mr. Burks were killing eath other at the seminar.   I will send you a few pictures so you know what I am talking about it.
> 
> Me too, got a lot bruises all over me.
> ...



OOh!  I want pictures too!  Send 'em to me, and I'll post 'em here.


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *OOh!  I want pictures too!  Send 'em to me, and I'll post 'em here. *


Hi Kirk,

I think Mr. Billing might kick me out from his class if I post those pictures here without his permision.   I laugh every time when I saw them.  
I just sent three of those pictures to Mr. Billings.  If you really want to see it, ask him. 

Kirk, you really should be there, the seminar was great.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> *Hi Kirk,
> 
> I think Mr. Billing might kick me out from his class if I post those pictures here without his permision.
> ...


----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## Kirk (Jul 28, 2003)

how'd these get here??


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 28, 2003)

Good for you, Kirk!!!


----------



## cdhall (Jul 28, 2003)

I love pictures.  Well done.
I also had started to post my notes in the "Events Thread" 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9181&referrerid=391

but I guess I will move myself over here since you guys are off and rolling.

Or until I get my "Forum Police" Badge.
 :rofl:


----------



## Chupi (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a really great time and meeting someone like Mr. Sepulveda was  incredible. I look forward to being able to go more seminars like this.


----------



## cdhall (Jul 30, 2003)

:erg:
KenpoTess and Chupi must have photographers on staff.
What's with all the models in Kenpo?

Oh wait, Chupi is a model. :uhyeah:

:-offtopic 

Nice to meet you, Chupi.  I was in the advanced seminar, I may not have even seen you on Sat.  It was outstanding.  I hope to put up some notes next week.  It will take me that long to collect/reconstruct them.


----------



## kenpoevolution (Jul 30, 2003)

Will there be another seminar by Mr. Sepulveda in Austin in 2004? That would be cool. I really enjoyed his last two seminars.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 30, 2003)

Chupi & KenpoEvolution.

I am glad you both enjoyed the seminar.  I will convey this to Mr. Sepulveda when I see him in Idaho in a week and a half.  I am certain that he will be back.  Probably up in your area also Chupi.  He is sure to visit Tommy Burks for horse stuff and maybe we can talk him into a seminar up there.

Oss


----------



## Kirk (Jul 30, 2003)

One of my instructors at the Sepulveda seminar.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 30, 2003)

And oh yeah .. Thanks to Min for sending it to me!
:asian:


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, Kirk, I didn't know you would post it here.  I hope Craig is okay with it.

Min


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 30, 2003)

Glad I was not the only one sweating.

:EG:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 30, 2003)

... Min.  Now Steve does not look his best, but Craig is looking good.


----------



## SHADOW (Jul 30, 2003)

Mr.Billings,Kirk,and Min

Thanks for compliments although I wish I knew she was taking pictures I would of fixed my Gi,Damn I look like I have a Kenpo Beer Belly!I had a hell of a good time!!!LOL


----------



## MinnieMin (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess you are Craig.  Hey, I am glad that you are okay with your picture here.   Don't worry about your Gi, you look good; otherwise I won't take that shot. 

Min


----------



## Chupi (Jul 31, 2003)

Doug & Mr. Billings,

Doug thank you for the compliment that is very nice of you to say. I was there all day actually and at dinner.

Mr. Billings thanks for relaying that to Mr. Sepulveda, that would be great if has a seminar up in this area. I am sure he would have a huge turn out.

Also I dunno I do not think Steve is looking bad in that picture, just have to wonder what he is sticking his tongue out at?


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 31, 2003)

Gotta go train & teach ... yall have a good one!

OSS


----------



## molson (Aug 1, 2003)

With every post I read I keep kicking myself for missing that seminar...!!!


----------



## MinnieMin (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by molson _
> *With every post I read I keep kicking myself for missing that seminar...!!! *


Molson, I hate to do this, but I feel I have to.  Yes, you should kick your self for missing this great seminar, and if you are a brown or black belt, kick hardER. 

Sorry, can't help. LOL  I am so mean :rofl:

Min


----------



## cdhall (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chupi _
> *I was there all day actually and at dinner.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

Doug,

He, Tommy and I talked about what he was doing at seminars last year, and the idea of basics and sophisticated basics.  He was hitting lots of his schools hard with sophisticated basics through working techniques.  Now it is time to kick it up a notch and explore additional Principles, Concepts, and Theories through more advanced techniques using additional priciples.  That is why we were hitting all Black Belt extensions.  So if there was a theme, this was it.

Oss!


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 1, 2003)

Doug, I PM'ed you these, plus some, but for everyone who attended but cannot remember, in no particular order, except as I remember:

1.   Gripping Talon
2.   Squatting Sacrifice (he skipped Dance of Death here, taught it in earlier classes and just referenced it for us as the same ankle attack and throw, but from another position.  (also the what-if when Crashing Wings and Spiraling Twig don't work.
3.   Grip of Death  (& related to Glancing Spear                 
4.   Escape for Death |  - Related  to Grip
5.   Five Swords referenced
6.   Raining Claw referenced & extension
7.   Destructive Twins related to Snaking Talon (add stomp to lead leg in Snaking)
8.   Detour from Doom
9.   Brushing the Storm
10.  Kneel of Compulsion
11.  Circling Destruction
12.  Circles of Protection (Great one!!)
13.  Capturing the Storm
14.  Heavenly Ascent
15.  Glancing Wing


----------



## cdhall (Aug 1, 2003)

I got it.
My notes will not likely add much except some thoughts regarding what I "got" from all this.
:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHADOW _
> *Mr.Billings,Kirk,and Min
> 
> Thanks for compliments although I wish I knew she was taking pictures I would of fixed my Gi,Damn I look like I have a Kenpo Beer Belly!I had a hell of a good time!!!LOL
> *



Bro send me that phone number so I can give you a call...

jb:asian:


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Bro send me that phone number so I can give you a call...
> 
> jb:asian: *



Shadow,

Got the email, I'll talk to ya on Thursday.

jb:asian:


----------

